# Forum Update



## Loretta (May 13, 2014)

Hello!

Just a quick note to let you all know that we're working on updating the forum. We hope that this will help prevent our legitimate, registered users from being stuck in moderation. I know it's been a bit of a frustration for some, so thanks for hanging in there and being patient while we work on this. 

Thanks!
Melissa "Loretta" Thrush


----------



## consitter (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't wait until it's done, so I can finally post freely!


----------



## Loretta (Jun 9, 2014)

You & me both! =)


----------



## consitter (Jun 10, 2014)

Loretta;86051 said:
			
		

> You & me both! =)



Yeah, I know I've been driving your crazy...


----------



## Loretta (Jun 11, 2014)

No, you haven't. The spammers have though!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update Loretta.


----------



## Loretta (Jun 23, 2014)

The forum has been updated! Consitter, please give posting a try and we'll figure out if your account can remain as-is with the new version.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

what happend to the stuff where we staed our rv type and such?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

well this i not working ,, posted 2 replies and nothing shown


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

well i will try agian ,,, does this work


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2014)

Loretta, Had trouble signing in earlier but that may be because of low signal on my end,  New format looks good but no opinion yet.  Anything new takes this brain awhile getting used to LOL.  Thanks for all your work.


----------



## LEN (Jun 24, 2014)

All I get is errors trying to view any thread.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2014)

Well i dont see my post from yesterday so testing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

i am with u Len ,, i posted last night 3 times ,, and nothing ,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

i am with u Len ,, not happy ths new forum is slow and as with u i got errors also ,, btw how did u get a post on here ??


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2014)

Cannot post


----------



## Loretta (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys. We have a support ticket in to get these issues figured out. I didn't receive notification that you replied on this thread either, so it looks like we've got some work to do. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Loretta for the up date. I have solved my problem. I can now get back on


----------



## erniee (Jun 26, 2014)

why do I need to sign in everytime?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2014)

Earniee, when you sign in there is a check for remembering you.  Check it and then you shouldn't have to sign in ever time.


----------



## tester (Jun 26, 2014)

another test - another test!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

testing also per cindy ,, does this work and why did my last post get deleted ??? just wondering ,, this is a test


----------



## C Nash (Jun 27, 2014)

testing, the post I posted answering Erniee did not show.  testing to see if this will post.


----------



## consitter (Jul 1, 2014)

Seeing if I can post now...


----------



## consitter (Jul 1, 2014)

consitter;n124306 said:
			
		

> Seeing if I can post now...


  HOORAY!!!  I'm a real person now!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

well i see there are still spmers getting on here ,, 4 post today ,, and yet my post get delleted for some reason ,, good new forum


----------



## C Nash (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't see any spamers Rod.  Any thing new will have bugs to be worked out. new forum seems to be working great now.  thanks moderators for all your work.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 2, 2014)

I just didnt look far enough Rod. LOL Yes the spammers are still alive.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi All - I'm not really liking this new format.  I do miss the "TOP" button that took you back to the top of the page.  Now I have to scroll up and down.  Oh well, I guess everything has to be New and Improved.  Hopefully RVUSA will get the bugs out soon.


----------

